# Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1: The Return to the Mystique !!!



## rockthegod (Feb 11, 2008)

As many of you already know about the tie up of SE and M$ announced earlier at MWC at Barcelona, here comes Sony Ericsson's extremely cool looking XPERIA series of handsets with Windows Mobile 6 loaded on them. This time, there is no denying that the features look really good and we might have to wait till its release to actually find out how good they are. With that gorgeous screen/TS panel, it is enough to make many people drool.  I think the only thing lacking here would have been a 5 MP cam.... rest is quite flawless...

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/02/se-x1x1_see_the_product_large_224jan08.jpg *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/02/se-x1picture-10241jan08.jpg
*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/02/se-x1picture-6241jan08.jpg *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/02/se-x1x1_see_the_product_large_124jan08.jpg

Features at a Glance:
    * 3” touch display 800x480 pixels.
    * QWERTY keyboard
    * GSM/GPRS/EDGE 850/900/1800/1900 + HSDPA/HSUPA (3G)
    * WiFi.
    * Windows Mobile 6.
    * Touch screen (65 K)
    * 3.2 megapixel camera with Auto-focus (with Photo Light and Video Recording)
    * Joystick navigation (4-way key and Optical)
    * Assisted GPS
    * Bluetooth (Stereo A2DP)
    * 110 x 53 x 16.7 mm, 145g

The Sony Ericsson XPERIA™ X1 will be available in “selected markets” from the second half of 2008. You can find the extended feature set listed in the following links. 

Links:
 Sony Ericsson Press Release

XPERIA at Engadget

Video of the TouchScreen Panel Intereface.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2008)

Sexy


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

too cool!though without wm and use linux or symbian will be a must!


----------



## max_demon (Feb 11, 2008)

waaaah!!! i will buy this instead of iPhone


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 11, 2008)

totally rocked it...XPERIA...

did u include video recording and the super cool acceleormeter with it?? 

its the nokia+apple+htc killer...
SE is back..


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 11, 2008)

Live photos here.

*www.phonemag.com/sony-ericsson-launch-xperia-x1-smartphone-02867.php#entrycontent


----------



## the_moon (Feb 11, 2008)

Seems good.
The things lacking are a good camera (5 MP or more) & a good music player.
I might dispose of my Nokia N95 to buy this if it gains momentum!!


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 11, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> its the nokia+apple+htc killer...
> SE is back..



Nowz the time for revelations....  the device is "supposedly" manufactured by HTC, SE would only manufacture the software interface and customizations. And again, if this RUMOR is true, it is still a gorgeous device. My only gripe is the camera which should have been 5 MP AF with VGA 30 fps video recording + Xenon Flash. Then it would have been the PERFECT ONE !!!!! 

SOURCE: READ HERE


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2008)

XPeria seems damn good.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks good 

Guess I was wrong in the thred nokia and MS that SE may not go WM way!



praka123 said:


> too cool!though without wm and use linux or symbian will be a must!


Symbian??!! No way!! Never.. and Linux is good for general purpose PDA but for phones like these Linux still needs to mature a lot on the PDA/Mobile platform. No doubt the kernel is solid!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2008)

Its ok.I found it average.Not that cool.


----------



## quad master (Feb 11, 2008)

*www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2008/2/X1-sony-ericsson-468.jpg​ 

The Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 is one of the most exciting Windows Mobile phones since the Blackjack 2 and the (phantom) i-mate 9502. With a 800x480 pixel display, it is probably going to be the new reference in terms of productivity and entertainment. Users can control it the way they want: Touch screen, joystick or via the elegant Arc slider QWERTY keyboard. Finally, it has WiFi, 3.5G and assisted-GPS – features that will make a big difference, given that web browsing and location based are popular apps these days.


*Highlights*
3” touch display 800x480 pixels
QWERTY keyboard
GSM/GPRS/EDGE 850/900/1800/1900 + HSDPA (3G)
WiFi, Bluetooth
Windows Mobile
Touch screen
3.2 megapixel camera with Auto-focus
Joystick navigation
Assisted GPS
Bluetooth, WiFi
110 x 53 x 16.7 mm, 145g
The Sony Ericsson XPERIA™ X1 will be available in “selected markets” from the second half of 2008.
*Source :* ubergizmo


*Pics*​ *www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2008/2/xperia-x1/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1_02.jpg​ *www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2008/2/xperia-x1/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1_04.jpg​ *www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2008/2/xperia-x1/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1_03.jpg​
​
*Sony-Ericsson intros XPERIA X1 'iPhone killer'

*​ *images.macnn.com/esta/content/0802/sony-ericssonxperiax1-lg3.jpg
​ Sony-Ericsson opened the Mobile World Congress today by unveiling the XPERIA X1, its first true touchscreen-focused cellphone. Following a deal with Microsoft, the handset is Sony-Ericsson's first device to use Windows Mobile for its OS but also uses a custom interface of "XPERIA panels" rather than the default Microsoft front-end: users simply tap panels with their fingers to access calling, media, and other functions, according to the phone designer. Though dominated by its 3-inch, 800x480 touchscreen, the device also includes both optical and physical navigation pads at the bottom as well as a unique arc-slider QWERTY keyboard that tilts outward for more comfortable typing. The X1 is also the most Internet-connected Sony-Ericsson device in history, the company boasts: unlike even most advanced 3G phones, it offers HSUPA (High Speed Upload Packet Access) that sends video and other media almost as quickly as it comes downstream. Wi-Fi is onboard for short-range networking and is backed by assisted GPS for route finding. A 3.2-megapixel camera with autofocus and a microSD slot (versus Sony-Ericsson's favorite Memory Stick Micro format) round out its key features.
​ The first XPERIA phone is expected sometime in the second half of 2008; with quad-band GSM and an unprecedented five-band HSPA/UMTS connection, the device should be available both in North America as well as Europe and includes the key 1,700MHz band needed for T-Mobile USA's upcoming 3G service.


*images.macnn.com/esta/content/0802/sony-ericssonxperiax1-lg2.jpg​ *
*
*Source :* Electronista

==========================================================

*Sony Ericsson XPERIA Video*​ The first official video of the new Sony Ericsson XPERIA windows mobile smartphone showed up on the web. The phone features a QWERTY keyboard, a superb 800x480 touch display and assisted-GPS.​ *
*​ YouTube - Sony Ericsson Xperia X1 - New Sony Ericsson​​ *Source :* ubergizmo

==========================================================
 
* More Mobile News - Quad Tek*

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 - Complete Info , Pics and Video
Meizu’s iPhone clone already on sale?  Quad Tek
Nokia Research Center working on Debian based Linux phone  Quad Tek
Cisco to release Android Powered mobile phone, looks like iPhone  Quad Tek
Sony Ericsson waterproof Cyber-shot phone spotted?  Quad Tek
Nokia N96 - German Nokia webmasters leak N96 Specifications  Quad Tek
Sony-Ericsson rolls W980, Z770 media phones  Quad Tek
Sony-Ericsson reveals HSPA ExpressCards, headset  Quad Tek
Sonim XP1: The Indestructible Phone  Quad Tek
Modu ? The world’s smallest cell phone  Quad Tek
iPhone 16GB upgraders encounter SIM problems  Quad Tek
==========================================================

Guys its really time consuming to post so many threads on multiple forums so giving my blog links , interested ppl can view the info there.
​


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2008)

Gota start saving money for this baby.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 11, 2008)

and btw guys who r wondering..it has VGA recording at 30 fps...WVGA screen..nokia???...3 mp scrrenn and fuull qwerty..just chk out the vids...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 11, 2008)

WVGA screen??!! awesome! it gives comptt. to EEE pc and cloudbook in this regard!


----------



## eggman (Feb 11, 2008)

Arrey Wah!! SE back in the game!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

awesome, its quite similar to lamborghini Revention


*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Lamborghini_Revent%C3%B3n.jpg

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/62/Lamborghini_Reventon.jpg/800px-Lamborghini_Reventon.jpg


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> too cool!though without wm and use linux or symbian will be a must!


ya right now some guy from south india is gonna tell sony what to use on their handsets 

well if se has agreed to put win mo on their fones nokia will follow suit if not with win mo 6 then 7 which is due anytime next year

damn just saw xperia's hands on its so damn slick im getting nerdgasms just looking at it  this 1s on my to buy list - a definite


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2008)

Cooooooool.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 11, 2008)

iMav said:


> im getting _*nerdgasms*_ just looking at it


 haha....  coool slangs.. aajkal ke _nerds_ use!!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 11, 2008)

Sony Ericsson always makes great phones, like my 1 1/2 yr old W810i. It is better than Nokia.


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2008)

win mo simply rox - htc touch and now this; the interface is damn amazing


----------



## krazzy (Feb 11, 2008)

Would be expensive though, around 30k. Also I feel it would've been better with Symbian OS. I feel even UIQ is better than WM.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 12, 2008)

its gonna be damn expensive for sure . . but it looks too too cool


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> damn just saw xperia's hands on its so damn slick im getting nerdgasms just looking at it



   really kewl word.. iMav ...  did u made this up ??? its just the exact word for the exact feeling that I have whenever I see a kewlllll gadget with tons of voluptuousness in it !!!!


----------



## napster007 (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm surprised no one asked this but.....how much will this baby cost????


----------



## utsav (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe 35k


----------



## napster007 (Feb 12, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Also I feel it would've been better with Symbian OS.


please man.......symbian will ruin this baby


----------



## krazzy (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ Yeah sure. It'll be more stable, will be very user friendly, have huge number of apps and will generally improve the experience. This will be all very undesirable, isn't it. Then you're right, Symbian would've ruined it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 12, 2008)

^^not really..HTC proved it how intuitive WM can be...but HTC lacks the software base whch SE has..and mind u..it wil cum with WM 6.1 or higher coz SE during a press conference has stated that the version has not been decided yet...Xperia runs a 520 Mhz omap processor which is enuf to run windows at its best...the other providers havnt really been upto the mark hardware wise to run WM fully...

and as far as apps go..its microsoft...that should be unuf..


----------



## napster007 (Feb 12, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> It'll be more stable


     haha.....ask anyone on this forum......which phones hang the most SE java Run the nokia's Symbian run?



> will be very user friendly


   it takes less time for a new user to get acquainted with SE than the nokia.....this a known fact......such a pitty that you don't know this



> have huge number of apps


for now Yes, but the apps for Java based mobiles is on the Boom so it won't be long when apps will be launched for both at the same time.



> will generally improve the experience.



Experience of what??? *1.)imaging?* ohh....wait....i think the SE's k series was known for its camera quality.(or am i just dreaming like million other ppl?) 

or is it *2.)Music?*(since you've shown that you like sarcasm)ohh.....wait is the SE's walkman series just to look at??? i kinda have a feeling they have good sound quality....don't you??



> This will be all very undesirable


You've got my point Bro!!!!  



> Then you're right, Symbian would've ruined it.


Well atleast now you know!!!


----------



## krazzy (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ Man what sort of a noob are you? You think XPERIA is a java based phone. Its a Windows Mobile phone for Pete's sake! You are comparing a smartphone with a non smartphone? Any non smartphone will be faster than a smartphone. And the learning curve of smartphones is also a steeper. But they offer the functionality to make up. Man there is no use talking to you guys. You are just blind SE fans who don't even know the facts of their favourite company right. Such is your sorry state.


----------



## juggler (Feb 12, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 12, 2008)

@krazy..whom are u calling a blind SE fan when u r a blind Nokia fan urself...

The afaste the better tht nokia understds tht the XPERIA has kicked them where it hurts most..

Long live SE..and it is scheduled to ship in April where as the revamped N81(N96) is to be reeased in Q3...


----------



## iMav (Feb 12, 2008)

im not sure which model but i read on engadget or gizmodo that nokia's symbian based touch fone is a piece of sh1t


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Feb 12, 2008)

Guess price. 35K. OK?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 12, 2008)

@imav

do u mean *gizmodo.com/355044/nokias-touch-ui-hands+on-officially-way-behind-apple


----------



## krazzy (Feb 12, 2008)

@amd you got some guilty conscience! I wasn't even talking to you and you already started shouting. If you want to call me a Nokia fan, fine you can call me that (even though its far from the truth and I'm as much a Nokia fan as i'm a Motorola fan; I'm just S60 fan). Just so that you know i was talking to napster. 

And about XPERIA kicking Nokia, we'll see when it actually launches. Making a great phone is one thing, selling it is another.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2008)

XPeria should launch directly with WM7.0
BTW 1 Xperia = 2*EEE PCs.


----------



## apacheman (Feb 12, 2008)

relax..its not gonna hit the stores before 6 months. till then who knows, there mighteven be an XPERIA X1 Killer....


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks awesome!! The iPhone killer is here....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 12, 2008)

@apache-its due for release in april according to esato..


----------



## apacheman (Feb 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> @apache-its due for release in april according to esato..


No dude, its gonna come after 6 months minimum.
*Well, the truth is Sony Ericsson's XPERIA X1 is a sleek gadget - compact, yet powerful. We didn't have a chance of giving it a test drive, since at this early production stage (release is due in more than 6 months) the showcased devices were rather limited in their functionality. No one but the Sony Ericsson folks was allowed to touch the units.*
*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_mwc_08-review-214.php


----------



## nik_for_you (Feb 13, 2008)

all SE lovers have gone mad or what !!

why people compare it with nokia .. this is a pda not general cellphone


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 13, 2008)

awesome thing guys................damn cool thing to buy


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ lolz.....they cud've used this phone in the last round of the greek games on the geeek in american pie 6-beta house....if u know what i am talking about


----------



## napster007 (Feb 13, 2008)

wish i had 30k now


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 13, 2008)

^^won't do you any good till this baby is released. 

Nokia just got pwned.


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 13, 2008)

The very reason I am a SE fan .... GO SE


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 13, 2008)

chill guys...we already hv a se vs nokia thread running on high on hot stream...

jst came 2 knw abt  dis....wl b interesting to know more as it comes...no plans 2 buy as ts too far frm my budget but still expectin it 2 come down soon as all mobiles do nowadays


Enjoy~!


----------



## krazzy (Feb 13, 2008)

It must be said that this is the best product from SE since the last couple of years. Also the one to generate the most hype since P990i. Unfortunately for SE, the P990i flopped due to hardware and software issues. We'll have to wait and watch whats in store for X1. However i'm sure by the time it gets released it will have spawned several competitors from all manufacturers. Plus current high end champions like N95 duo, E90 communicator and phones from O2, IMate, etc. would've got cheaper. So the X1 definitely has work cut out for it.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 13, 2008)

well only time will tell :-l. . .


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice phone.....damn, too many cool options to look out for.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 13, 2008)

great design


----------



## napster007 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^sleek look too


----------



## girish_AMD (Feb 13, 2008)

This is good when is it releasing in India


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 13, 2008)

it sucks for me though .. i will go for iphone given a choice .. coz its so fat .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2008)

This can't even be compared to an iPhone. Both are very different fones.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 13, 2008)

right .. but it does not interest me as of now .. !! may be in future i will like them
for me currently the SE w880 is GOD 

w890 design does not seem that good .. nokia 5310 is good but not that good in cam department without af

this xperian thing is overloaded


----------



## krazzy (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ You like W880i over X1? hahahahahahahahahaha..... Maybe you'll like it more when it can be modded.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 13, 2008)

the droolsome thing!damn good


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

800x480 pixel resolution! Holy moly! Although 65k colours is a little low wouldn't you think? 

3.2MP camera is more than enough. More than that, get a Digital Camera, those things rock.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 13, 2008)

Aplle iphone                                                   

Size 	Dimensions 	115 x 61 x 11.6 mm
Weight 	135 g



XPERIA

# Size: 110 x 53 x 17 mm
# Weight: 145g


and Xperia has a full qwerty..

fat??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ imagine this

Low waist tight flare Jeans + Cool low waist T.shirt + N95 in Jeans 

Instead how about this 

Low waist tight flare Jeans + Cool low waist T.shirt + w880 in Jeans 

though i don't use tight flares .. and mine is not even too low waist ..


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh common. The iPhone has a full qwerty keyboard + 3.5" screen. And there's a big difference between 11.6mm and 17mm.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 13, 2008)

Except for the thickness, this phone looks awesome...


----------



## Tanmay (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO SE should have waiting and used the newer S60 MultiTouch UI on this. That would've given some novelty to this device. Theres nothing special Software wise other than those Grid things. Its still the same ol' WM6 based device


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 800x480 pixel resolution! Holy moly! Although 65k colours is a little low wouldn't you think?



TouchScreen in Windows Mobile is always 65K colors....dunno why !!!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 13, 2008)

Does this phone have touch screen also??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 13, 2008)

yea..multi touch....and also has an ubercool accelerometer..

www.sonyericsson.com/x1

chk the vid out


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Does this phone have touch screen also??



yup..........


----------



## sting (Feb 14, 2008)

damn.. its gonna be my 3rd windows phone..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

simply awesome...


----------



## apacheman (Feb 14, 2008)

If n only IF it cud've squeezed in N96 Features n dedicated music keys, n a xenon or photoflash, i wud've given it a thought...heheh!


----------



## Voldy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome !! damn hot gadget to buy


----------



## sting (Feb 15, 2008)

apacheman said:


> If n only IF it cud've squeezed in N96 Features n dedicated music keys, n a xenon or photoflash, i wud've given it a thought...heheh!



even without the above features.. its 210% better than the N96


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 15, 2008)

@apache..wat features does the n96 have does this baby nt have..xcept the 5 mp cam...music keys?? this is supposed to be a busi-multi phn..


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Touch screen. Qwerty Keyboard.


----------

